# The Outboard Jet Rock Ejector



## Riverdog (Feb 18, 2020)

Interesting new stomp grate for outboard jets. This one has a remote lever. The only other outboard stomp grate I've seen, you still had a lever on the motor.


If you haven't seen some of Dennis Bohannan videos, check them out.

https://youtu.be/r69L3J9bxwY


----------

